# TRAPPER EATING A BANANA



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2011)

I had to really lighten the contrast on my computer....barely could make out the entire pic....I see the banana in a couple of the pics and a foot in another....but cant get the whole vision....LOL


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow! I thought it was some kind of a furry animal at first. 
I didn't know snapping turtles could eat bananas!


----------



## ascott (Aug 18, 2011)

ok so i went and borrowed my sons laptop and lightened and NOW I CAN SEEEEEE.....Very cool, he is fantastic


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2011)

I didn't know they enjoy bananas! That is wicked!


----------



## Isa (Aug 20, 2011)

Very nice pics! Trapper is looking good


----------



## Robert (Aug 20, 2011)

lushcious said:


> I didn't know snapping turtles could eat bananas!



I have a feeling that guy can eat just about anything that could find it's way into that tank!!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 21, 2011)

lol awsome pictures


----------

